# 2007 Versa fussy third gear



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi everyone.

I have been looking at a 2007 Versa SL 6 speed to buy. It has 190,000 km and a new clutch. I took it for a second test drive today and I noticed third gear is a bit touchy. When changing up into third gear it seems to make a slight grind noise, but if you do it extra gently it's fine and also down shifts into third with no noise. The lot says they said they will have to checked out. What do you guys think?


----------

